# Warning for the city of Ciudad Juárez



## mamadou123 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dear Sir, Dear Madam,

Please be advised that Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada has issued a travel warning for the city of Ciudad Juárez due to escalating violence linked to drug trafficking.
For further information, please read the travel report for Mexico, which is updated regularly in order to provide Canadians with credible and timely advice.

The travel report for Mexico can be found in the following webpage: 

voyage.gc.ca/countries_pays/report_rapport-eng.asp?id=184000]Mexico]Voyage.gc.ca 

- Essential Information for Canadians Abroad | Information essentielle aux Canadiens à l'étranger[/url] Travel Advice and Advisories | Government of Canada 

Please send this information to any Canadian citizens you know who might not be registered in the new ROCA.

Thank you



Canadian Embassy in Mexico | Ambassade du Canada au Mexique | Embajada de Canadá en México
Schiller 529, Col. Polanco, 11560 Mexico D.F.
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada | Gobierno de Canadá


----------

